# 5mm barrel hinges



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

I was going thru posts on small box hinges and came across a thread talking about 5mm barrel hinges and how to install them. 

Where are you getting barrell hinges that small? I haven't managed to come up with any that small.

I am doing some small boxs and would like to try barrel hinges. Using 1/4" stock for the sides so have to be small.

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Mike; I can only guess, But i remember something about Incra. Might be a place to check. Have you tried a search here?.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Mike,

Not sure but have you tried Rockler?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

5mm barrel hinges plus the drill bit,or you can use a number/letter drill out of your own drill index.

Just a note **** use magnets for the latch on your boxes,very hard to see them in place, but it holds the lid down very well >>>>

Here's a small trick to get the hinges to line up just right,,,pull out a pair small brad nails, cut off the tip of the nail and push it into a small hole in the box,two nails at one time,push the lid down on the sharp nails with care, tap the box with a soft face hammer,lift the lid up and you have little center hole for the drill bit ( it works like the dowel centers) but for small holes 


Mini Brass Hinges at Penn State Industries
Barrel Hinges

magnets--number D201

http://www.kjmagnetics.com/products.asp?cat=10

=========


awoodnut said:


> I was going thru posts on small box hinges and came across a thread talking about 5mm barrel hinges and how to install them.
> 
> Where are you getting barrell hinges that small? I haven't managed to come up with any that small.
> 
> ...


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Also Woodcraft should you have a store nearby (or catalog)
Buy Miniature Barrel Hinges at Woodcraft.com 

-- The PSI price is cheaper for the 10 pack but since I have a Woodcraft store about 30 minutes from me I like to go there because I can handle the stuff before I buy it. Plus they are very enthusiastic supporters of the woodworker's guild I belong to so I like to patronize their store. YMMV --

5mm drill bits aren't that tough to find or you can get a good set of 1/64" increment bits and find the closest match (13/64" probably) or a numbered set (#9 is 0.196" which is pretty darn close but you may want to use a #8 to allow some room for epoxy).

With a nice selection of bits you can just put some calipers on the hinge body and then find the right bit from your set. No math required and if your bit diameters aren't accurate to the nth degree (a common problem with "cheap" sets) it isn't a problem.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I use the brad/panel pin method for lots of positioning. Dowel joints, door fittings etc. I use brad point drills bits to produce accurate centred holes. I am lucky to have easy access to both metric and imperial drill sizes here in the U.K.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Mike, here is another place... Post Office Box Doors, Coffee Grinder, Peppermill. - Pen Making Supplies (dot) com - Pen Kits, Pen Parts and Accessories

Do a google search on "5 mm barrel hinge" and you probably will find more.


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

*barrels*

thanks for the info guys. I did a google search but kept coming up with a buch of junk. 

I hate the internet when I am looking for a specific thing. The filing systom leaves a lot to be desired. 

I had looked at the Rockler site and didn't see them and I went to the woodcraft store and got the blank look. I also went to the Woodcraft website but didn't see anything smaller then 10mm.... back to I hate the internet sometimes.

I will try those magnets also. look really cool.

I did get some good info from Woodworkstuff.net/knipfer.html on small box making. I enjoyed his answers a lot.

I will post pics if I can get something put together that I am happy with.

Mike


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

awoodnut said:


> thanks for the info guys. I did a google search but kept coming up with a buch of junk.
> 
> I hate the internet when I am looking for a specific thing. The filing systom leaves a lot to be desired.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike
Try this: Mini Brass Hinges at Penn State Industries

Dunno why but the other Mikes' link had the same things just different vendor. Mine is the same link as bj's


----------

